# Red tiger lotus - planting question



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I got 3 red tiger lotus bulbs. Do i semi-bury the bulbs ? Or do just leave the bulbs on top of the gravel?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Bury the bulb.. it will do the rest.


----------

